# Death By Poop Journal (p/rr/s)



## deathbypoops (Dec 2, 2008)

little about me....
19 yrs old...
3 yrs training....
180-185 lbs, 5'8
1 havoc "pulse" cycle

i have continous lower back, general back problems. my belief: a) its genetic (fathers side) b) in the summer ('08) i was pulling close to 300, squatting around 275 when i weighed 170 lbs. with no warmup, stretching, no belt. i was also alot stronger in the summer; squatting twice a week, pulling once a week.

Now payback is a bitch..not deadlifting for now, keeping squats moderate weight, warming up, starting to use belts haha should been doing it all along.

I am a huge fan of full body workouts, biceps are weak as shit HaHa but now i am focusing more on size so i am currently doing the P/RR/S...i workout M,W,F due to my schedule (work, school)

POWER

*MONDAYS: CHEST, TRAPS, SHOULDERS*
DB Flat Bench Pressâ???¦3x4-6
Incline Pressâ???¦3x4-6
Weighted Dipsâ???¦2x4-6
Hang Clean & Pressâ???¦2-3x4-6
Shrugsâ???¦7x10
1 Arm Lateral Raiseâ???¦2-3x4-6

*WEDNESDAYS: BACK & BICEP *
Weighted Pullupâ???¦3x4-6
BB Rowâ???¦.3x4-6
Seated Rowâ???¦3x4-6
BB Curlâ???¦3x4-6
EZ Bar Preacher Curlsâ???¦.3x4-6
Hammer Curlsâ???¦3x4-6

*FRIDAYS: LEGS & TRI'S*
Squatâ???¦3x4-6
Leg pressâ???¦3x4-6
Leg Curlâ???¦3x4-6
Calf Raiseâ???¦.3x4-6
C.G. Bench...3x4-6
Seated DB or Straight Bar Extensionâ???¦.1-2x4-6
Skull Crushersâ???¦3x4-6


REP RANGE

*MONDAYS: CHEST DELTS TRAPS*
DB/BB Incline Pressâ???¦3x6-8
Chest Pressâ???¦3x8-10
Flyâ???¦2x10-12
Seated DB Pressâ???¦3x6-8
Rear Delt Flyâ???¦2-3x8-10
Shrugs â?????? 7x10

*WEDENSDAY: BACK BI's*
Weighted  Chinups (palms facing each other)â???¦2x6-8
Wide Grip Seated Rowâ???¦2x8-10
DB Rowâ???¦2x10-12
Pulloverâ???¦2x12-15
Alternating DB Curlâ???¦2x6-8
1 Arm DB Preacher Curlâ???¦2x8-10
Concentration Curlsâ???¦1-2x10-12

*FRIDAY: LEGS TRI's*
Squatâ???¦2x8-10
Hack Squatâ???¦3x10-12
1 Legged Leg Pressâ???¦3x12-15
Leg Curlsâ???¦3x10-12
Toe Pressâ???¦3x10-12
"Tate" Pressâ???¦2x10-15 - (going to switch that next 2 cycles)
Decline Skull Crushersâ???¦3x6-8
Reverse Pushdownsâ???¦2x8-10

SHOCK

*MONDAY*
Superset â???¦Incline Flys w/ chest pressâ???¦2x8-10 each
Supersetâ???¦Dips w/ pushupsâ???¦1x8-10 each
Drop setâ???¦Machine Incline Benchâ???¦1x8-10, drop 6-8, drop 6-8
Supersetâ???¦ Side lateral w/ Rear Delt Rowâ???¦2x8-10
Supersetâ???¦Shrugs w/ Upright Rowâ???¦1-2x8-10
Drop setâ???¦Machine OH Pressâ???¦1x6-8, drop 6-8, drop 6-8, drop 6-8

*WEDNESDAY*
Supersetâ???¦Pulldown w/ Straight Arm Pull Downâ???¦2x8-10 each
Superset...DB Row w/ pulloverâ???¦1-2x8-10 each
Drop setâ???¦Reverse BB Rowâ???¦1x6-8, drop 6-8, drop 6-8
Supersetâ???¦Reverse Cable Curl w/ Chinupâ???¦1x6-10 each
Supersetâ???¦Alternation DB Curl w/ Hammersâ???¦1x6-10 each
Drop setâ???¦.Cable Curlâ???¦1x6-10, drop 6-10

*FRIDAY*
Supersetâ???¦Leg Press w/ Squatâ???¦1x8-10 each
Supersetâ???¦Leg Curl w/ Leg Extensionâ???¦1x8-10 each
Drop setâ???¦Hack Squatâ???¦1x8-10, drop, 8-10
Supersetâ???¦Parallel Dips w/ Diamond Pushupsâ???¦2x10-12 each
Supersetâ???¦Pushdown w/ Standing EZ Bar Extensionsâ???¦2x8-10 each
Drop setâ???¦CG Benchâ???¦1x8-10, drop 8-10


SHOCK week seems a little iffy right now...mostly for legs & tri's..might change it up..Never done Tate Presses before, but i fool around with it at home, and i fuckin LOVE THEM! haha..


----------



## deathbypoops (Dec 2, 2008)

*MONDAY - DECEMBER 1st*

first day doing this...lets fucking do it! i brought my friend along, and needless to say, he is sore to the touch today lol

wat i did ysterday:

DUMBELL BENCH: (warm up 45 x 20)
70 x 6 - easy as pie
80 x 6 - easy as cake
90 x 5 - felt like i could've went higher, oh well theres always next time.

INCLINE BARBELL BENCH:
180 x 4 - that was WORK SON!
165 x 5
165 x 4 + 1 negative
damn....chest is fried

WEIGHTED DIPS:
B.W. + 20 x 4
B.W. + 20 x 3, B.W. x 3
daaaamn, my chest is sore already

HANG CLEAN & PRESS : THIS IS THE KILLER!!!!
115 x 6
125 x 5
125 x 4
normally do 1 plate 5 x 5 so DAMN!

BARBELL SHRUGS
205 x 10 x 7 sets - 20 sec rest btwn. sets... i know, i know, 7 sets of 10?? YES. DO IT. i dont care how big your traps are, do 7x10 for shrugs with 20 sec rest, you;ll be in the fetal position.

1 ARM LATERAL
35x8
40x7

OVERALL REACTION - well, my chest is sore to the touch today, so i know i did well lol. tomrorrw (wedesndsy) Back & Bi's...dreading it.


----------



## deathbypoops (Dec 3, 2008)

*WEDENSDAY = December 3rd*

*BACK + Bi's*

Weighted Pullups
B.W. + 10 x 6
B.W. + 10 x 4
B.W. + 10 x 2, B.W. x 3

Barbell Row
145 x 6
155 x 6
155 x 6
(i underestimated my strength on these)

Seated Row
145 x 6
165 x 5
175 x 4

Straight Bar Curls
80 x 6
80 x 5
80 x 6
(told you my biceps are weak!)

EZ Preachers
60 x 6
60 x 6, + 3 negatives

Hammers - 2 Arm & Alternating
60's x 4
50's x 6
50's x 12 (Alternating)

OVERALL REACTION: Weighted Pullups are pretty tough, never done em with weight before...Underestimated my strength on the BB rows, prolly could've upped the weight 10 - 20 lbs...Biceps are ridicoulsly weak as you can see, their not my strong point...Going for an MRI on Friday, but you bet your ass im hitting legs + tri's right after.


----------



## lucifuge (Dec 3, 2008)

Nice work, just curious... if your back is hurt, why push it?


----------



## RasPlasch (Dec 3, 2008)

Same thing happened to me with BB rows.  It took me forever to figure out what weight was right for me.  Good job on the workouts though.  They sound killer.


----------



## deathbypoops (Dec 4, 2008)

lucifuge said:


> Nice work, just curious... if your back is hurt, why push it?



i know what your sayin....but my back hurt hurts every no and again...its on and off some days it feels great, somedays it feels fucked...on the days it is fucked, i wont workout, which is rare. I did back rehab for a while, didnt seem to do much, so might as well go for an MRI...MRI is just for safety right now, just to see if anything really damaging is happening..

thanks for the feedback man


----------



## deathbypoops (Dec 7, 2008)

*SUNDAY - December 7*

arrrhhhhggh!! didnt lift until today due to some personal problems going on...got an x-ray on friday, everything seems to be fine..i have a 6 degree curve in my spine, which he said is normal and where the spine is supposed to be curved, mine is straight.  he said this is probably causing the back pain, and it is all muscle related...nothing to worry about, so he said just keep doing what your doing (stretches, little cardio, etc) we also found out that doing a number of reflex tests my right hamstring seems to be a little weak..

ANYWAY, enough of that bullshit!!! time to hit legs and triceps

SQUAT (warm up, 135 x 15)
225 x 6
235 x 5
235 x 4

VERTICAL LEG PRESS
230 x 6
270 x 5
360 x 2 - 270 x 3

LYING LEG CURL
140 x 6
160 x 6

STANDING CALF RAISE
half of the stack x 6
half of the stack + 3 pins down x 4
(no #'s on the plates...machine is mad old)

CG BENCH
135 x 6
155 x 6
155 x 5
(underestimated strength)

SKULL CRUSHERS
70 x 6
80 x 2 - 70 x 4
80 x 6
(ive been told that i have flawless form on these by trainers and a former mma fighter...hahaa ego is in check! NOT> lol) 

DB SEATED EXTENSIONS
60 x 6
60 x 6
70 x 6

OVERALL REACTION: hamstring felt a little tight after squats, its all good tho...on the vertical press when i had 4 plates on each side, the machine started to wobble and i got really scared so i ripped em off real quick
and put a quarter in place of it....as you can see, my gym has pretty old equipment haha but $90 for 6 months is hard to beat.


----------



## deathbypoops (Dec 8, 2008)

*MONDAY - December 8*

Start Of REP RANGE WEEK

*CHEST & SHOULDERS*

INCLINE DB (w.u. - 35 x 20)
65 x 8
70 x 8
70 x 6

HAMMER CHEST PRESS
140 x 10
140 x 10

FLYS
20 x 12
30 x 12

HAMMER SHOULDER PRESS
140 x 8
180 x 8
(couldn't do DB press...too crowded)

ARNOLDS
30 x 10
30 x 10
40 x 8

FACE PULLS
90 x 15
100 x 15
120 x 15

OVERALL REACTION: I hate Mondays at the gym..everyone likes to crowd and bullshit and do stupid curls on the seated press seat...fuckers...i changed it up, added face pulls, will be keeping those...High Reps haha not my thang, im more into heavy, strength low rep (3-5 x 5 sets) training so this was a kick in the face..shock week would prolly put me in the fetal position..wed will be back and bi's.


----------



## deathbypoops (Dec 8, 2008)

EDIT: I am revising my rep range week and Shock week as follows (for those who actually give two shits haha which is noone)

*MONDAY - REP RANGE - CHEST/SHOULDERS*
incline db/bb
chest press
fly/pec-deck
db seated press
arnolds
face pulls

*MONDAY - CHEST/SHOULDERS - SHOCK*
superset: incline flys w/flat bench..2x10 each
superset: dips w/pushups...2x10 each
dropset: machine incline...8-10, drop 8-10
superset: side laterals/face pulls...2x20 each
superset: shrugs w/uprights...2x10-15 each
drop set: Machine O.H. press...8-10, drop 8-10


----------



## deathbypoops (Dec 10, 2008)

*WED - December 10*

*BACK & BI's*

Weighted Wide Chins (palms facing each other)
B.W. + 15 x 7
B.W. + 15 x 4, B.W. x 4
B.W. + 15 x 3 + 3 negatives

Wide Grip Seated Row
100 x 10
130 x 10
145 x 8

DB Row (Single arm)
60 x 12
70 x 10
80 x 10

DB Pullover
40 x 12
40 x 15

Alternating DB Curl
35 x 20
40 x 20

Single Arm Preacher Curl
30 x 10
30 x 8 + 2 negs for each arm

Cable Curl
90 x 17

Overall Feeling: Aaah one of those days... preachers arent my friend as you can see...i hate cable curls, i dont know why i did them lol, i hate bicep training all together mainly because they're weak as anything.....i'd rather get a pumped up back or shoulders then biceps....oh well, ill hit legs + tri's hard on friday...


----------



## lucifuge (Dec 10, 2008)

looks pretty strong DBP.
You keep slamming your curl strength, but I'd say it's proportionate to your overall strength... besides, who cares how much you can curl?


----------



## deathbypoops (Dec 10, 2008)

true bro. curling means nothing to me honestly..but once got back into splits i thought i was going to have sick arm strength with all those BB rows and Pullups and deadlifts i was doing..but like you said, who cares!


----------



## Rubes11 (Dec 11, 2008)

lookin purdy strong.


----------



## deathbypoops (Dec 12, 2008)

*Fri - Dec. 12*

*LEGS & TRI's*

Squat (warmup - bar x 20, 135 x 10)
225 x 8 <<<< a little too heavy for me when going for reps
185 x 10

Hack Squat
90 x 15
140 x 10

One Legged Leg Press
1 plate x 15 for each

Single Leg Curl
50 x 12 each

Tate Press
30 x 12
35 x 10

Dips
B.W. x 15
B.W. x 15

Reverse Grip Pushdown
100 x 12
110 x 12
130 x 10

OVERALL REACTION: OVERALL shit ass workout...but i will get cRunK tonite son!!

had to cut it pretty short today, fucking life got in the way of lifting!! hate when that happens... Tate Presses sucked, my gym has the Iron Grip old school dumbells which make a TON of noise when i was doing Tate PResses, and also they were hard to keep together, so FUCK that...Supposed to do decline Skull crushers but my gym likes to renovate all the time, and the decline bench had no padding on it, so i did dips angrily......shock week next week


----------



## deathbypoops (Dec 15, 2008)

*Mond - Dec 15 - Shock*

Beggining of "SHOCK" week

*CHEST / SHOULDERS*

A) Superset: Incline Flyes w/ DB Flat Bench....
10 - 10
10 - 10

Superset: B.W. Dips & pushups
10 - 10
10 - 10

Double Drop Set: Machine Incline
10 - drop 3 pins x 10, drop 3 pins x 10

Superset: Laterals w/ Facepulls
20 - 20
15 - 15

Superset: DB Shrugs w/ EZ Upright:
12 - 12
10 - 10

Triple Dropset: Machine OH Presss
10 - drop 3 pins, x 10, drop 3 pins x 10, drop 3 pins x 8

OVERALL REACTION: pretty short & sweet workout...

Didnt post #' cuz it's a fuckin superset day...who cares what you're lifting!! Plus, i dont really remember em haha...ill only record when im going heavy or just medium, just to see where i'm at...It's been a while since i used alot of machines in one workout LoL...shoulders felt JACKED when i left the gym..upper back pumped after facepulls then shrugs...wooo babaay!!!..Dips and pushup superset was REEAAL difficult but i fuckin did it man. I feel like after the next 6 weeks, im jumping back into strength training...dont think this program is really good for building strength...but it is fun! lol


----------



## deathbypoops (Dec 17, 2008)

*Wed. Dec 17 - Shock*

SHOCK

*BACK + BI's*

Superset Pulldown w/ straight arm pulldown
10 - 10
10 - 10

Superset Seated Row w/ Hammer Low Row
100 x 10 - 2 plates x  10
100 x 8 - 2 plates x 6

holy shit!!!! i think i was going to pass out after these!!

Double Dropset Reverse Grip BB Row
135 x 10 - drop; 115 x 8, drop 95 x 8

Superset Alternating DB Curls w/ Pinwheels
30 x 20 - 50 x 16
30 x 20 - 50 x 12

Superset Reverse Curl w/ 20 - 30 sec. Chinup Hold
10 - 20 sec.
10 - 20 sec.

Almost passed out after this.

Double Dropset Cable Curl
110 x 10, drop; 80 x 10, drop; 50 x 10

OVERALL REACTION:  <<< almost!! LOL

Sick workout...wow...supersetting the rows was hard, almost died after the reverse curl/chin superset. you shoulda seen my face..it was pretty much purple & red combo! lol...ran to the bathroom after the dropset cable curl...pretty much dry heaving, no chunks..50 lbs. felt like 5000 lbs....gotta love it.

ALSO: a fun walk on the way home from the gym; i was walking and i swear i saw the Gordon fisherman dude. he was wearing a yellow raincoat and had a sick ass white beard with a stupid fisherman hat on smoking a cigarette...then i thought i was alone on some narrow block and let out a nasty coffee + protein shake fart and there was some dude RIGHT behind me hahaha i cracked up instantly with DevilDriver playing in my headphones with the line : NOW YOUR BOXED IN...END OF THE LINE!!! lol that dude was boxed in with my fart.


----------



## Gazhole (Dec 17, 2008)

Good workouts man, looking strong 

Is a pleasure to read.

Hows things going? Don't think i've spoken to you on the boards yet!


----------



## deathbypoops (Dec 17, 2008)

thanks!

things are good. some things are not good. lol

i spend most of my time in the anabolic zone gathering info, general chat and training forums...i've seen you in one thread i think..

oh yeah, i see your a mod..how do i change my journal name? cuz mine is (Death by poop p/rr/s) im not going to be doing P/RR/S forever.


----------



## Gazhole (Dec 17, 2008)

deathbypoops said:


> thanks!
> 
> things are good. some things are not good. lol
> 
> ...



Well things look good from this end at least, keep it up!

I noticed you're rehabbing a back injury? I feel you there man, im in the same boat. Just coming off the tail end of a two year recovery. Finally started back squatting again, lol. Hows that going for you? Is it reccuring?

As for the journal thing, either start a new journal when you're done or get in touch with P-funk or nni (the mods for journals section) and they can change the title of this one for you.


----------



## deathbypoops (Dec 18, 2008)

Gazhole said:


> Well things look good from this end at least, keep it up!
> 
> I noticed you're rehabbing a back injury? I feel you there man, im in the same boat. Just coming off the tail end of a two year recovery. Finally started back squatting again, lol. Hows that going for you? Is it reccuring?
> 
> As for the journal thing, either start a new journal when you're done or get in touch with P-funk or nni (the mods for journals section) and they can change the title of this one for you.



well, i was rehabbing it, it got a little better while i layed off of squats and deads, which was hard to give up b/c i love that kinda shit! H

I started getting back into squats, but no deads, and i gotta tell you, it's feeling better, some days i'll tweak it, but nothing serious. ...the secret is to do abs before squats to warmup your core. Nothing like cable crunches and shit like that, but like captain chairs, planks, crunches (THE RIGHT WAY WITH YOUR LOWER BACK STATIONERY and BRING YOUR CHIN UP 6 INCEHS WHILE YOUR FACE IS LOOKING AT THE CEILING) People just dont know how to do a proper crunch

Personally, between sets (squats) i'll do 10 - 15 crunches or do knees-to-chest stretch, it really helps bro, im telling you. It helps me out a ton. but thats just me.


----------



## deathbypoops (Dec 20, 2008)

*FRIDAY - DEC. 19 shock*

SHOCK - (friday)

*LEGS / TRi's*

s/s: Leg Press w / Squat
270 x 12 - 135 x 10
270 x 10 - 135 x 10

s/s: Single Leg Curl w / Leg Extension
10 - 10
10 - 10

Dropset: Hack Squat
180 x 10, dropset; 140 x 8, dropset; 90 x 10

s/s: Skull Crusher w / Floor DB Extensions ("westside" style)
50 x 11 - 30 x 12
50 x 10 - 30 x 10

s/s: Pushdowns w / Standing EZ Extensions
100 x 10 - 40 x 10
100 x 10 - 40 x 8

Dropset: CG Bench
135 x 10, dropset; 115 x 8, dropset; 95 x 8

OVERALL REACTION: Nice workout. I never really do leg extensions and i remembered why..they destroy my tendons above the knee; That exercise is a waste anyway, i'll replace it with calf raises on shock day, since i didnt incorporate calves into shock day. Tri's felt really spent, and still a little weak today.  Monday will be POWER week 2 (chest / shoulders)


----------



## deathbypoops (Dec 22, 2008)

*Mon - Dec 22*

POWER

*Chest / Shoulders*

Flat DB (w.u. - 35 x alot)
80 x 6
90 x 3
100 x 1/2 <<<<fuckin motherfuck fuckin fuck fuck!
70 x 5
(oh my god, weak as all hell today!!)

Incline DB
65 x 6
70 x 6
70 x 5
(wtf is going on here?!)

Weight Dips
B.W. + 15 x 6
B.W. + 25 x 6
(at least these felt good)

Hang Clean & Press
115 x 5
115 x 6
125 x 3
(i hate myself.)

Shrugs - (BB / Machine)
225 x 10 - (BB)
225 x 10 - (BB)
270 x 10 - (Machine)
270 x 10 - (Machine)

1 Arm Lateral
40 x 6
40 x 6

OVERALL REACTION: FUCKIN HORRENDOUS! First of all, i was half-awake during my workout...sleepy as shit, and i was really pissed off when i left the gym. I'm trying to cut on caffeine b/c lately its giving me a bad stomach afterward (gas, general discomfort).

100's on the DB press was real depressing for me. i KNOW i could've repped those bitches out 5 times. been done before after 3 heavy sets...arrgh, just one of those days...i will fuckin kill my back + bi's on wedensday.

shrugs shouldve went 7 x 10, but i was mad already and just said fuck it after 4 sets


----------



## deathbypoops (Dec 22, 2008)

realized i needed to add core work in, since i am weak in that point: ill do it on wedensdays. after back + bi's

Hanging Leg Raises, 2 x 6
Decline / Regular Russian Twist, 2 x 6 each
Weighted Crunches, 2 x 8
Windmills, 2 x 6 each
Back Extensions, 2 x 10
Dead Bug Twist, 30 seconds
Vacuums, 2 x 10 second holds


----------



## Rubes11 (Dec 22, 2008)

no lie i would kill to even do 90's on the flat db press thats pretty damn good. 

adding in some core work will help with your squat number too.


----------



## deathbypoops (Dec 24, 2008)

*Wed - Dec 24*

*Back + Bi's* (Power)

Weighted Pullups
B.W. + 10 x 6
B.W. + 20 x 5
B.W. + 20 x 3 + 1 B.W. negative

BB Rows
155 x 7
165 x 6
175 x 5

Seated Row
130 x 8
160 x 6
190 x 4

Straight Bar Curl
80 x 8
90 x 5
90 x 4

Preachers
60 x 8
60 x 5

Hammers
60 x 6 each
60 x 6 each

Then some core work. Windmills, Russian twists, weighted crunches, dead bugs, hyper extensions, vacuums.

OVERALL REACTION: Fuckin sweet workout. Fooled around with deadlifts before rows and they felt alright...no pain in low back region, or any pain for that matter. i think i might start adding deads in on my rep range day, just to start building up the strength again.


----------



## danzik17 (Dec 24, 2008)

Looking damn strong on those rows.

Try swapping out weighted pullups for weighted chins for a week since you can generally pull more weight on chins.  

I do that once in a while and I find it works great.  Throw an extra 10-15lbs on there for a couple of reps and the next time you do pullups with your normal weight it will feel very light in comparison.


----------



## deathbypoops (Dec 24, 2008)

danzik17 said:


> Looking damn strong on those rows.
> 
> Try swapping out weighted pullups for weighted chins for a week since you can generally pull more weight on chins.
> 
> I do that once in a while and I find it works great.  Throw an extra 10-15lbs on there for a couple of reps and the next time you do pullups with your normal weight it will feel very light in comparison.



yeah man, my back is getting stronger and stronger. i probably couldve went to 185 on bb rows.

thanks for the advice for the chins. will do.


----------



## deathbypoops (Dec 27, 2008)

FRIDAY - DEC 26

*Legs + Tris*

Squat (warmup bar x 10, 135 x 10)
235 x 5
240 x 5
245 x 5

Leg Press
5 plate x 10
6 plate x 6

Single Leg Curl
60 x 6 each
65 x 6 each

CG Bench
155 x 8
165 x 6
175 x 5

Skull crusher
70 x 6
80 x 5
90 x 2 - 80 x 2

DB extension
65 x 6
70 x 6
75 x 4

Standing Calf Riases
2 x 8

overall: felt good.


----------



## deathbypoops (Dec 29, 2008)

*Mon - Dec. 29*

Rep Range

*Chest / Shouldrs*

Incline BB
warm up 135 x 12
165 x 10
175 x 8
180 x 3

Chest Press
165 x 10
180 x 10

Dips
B.W. x 15
B.W. x 12

DB O.H. Press
50 x 10
55 x 6
55 x 2 - 40 x 5 ....fuck.

Seated Side Lateral
20 x 12
15 x 12
15 x 10

Face Pulls
3 x 15

Overall: Shit workout. Felt Weird today.


----------



## deathbypoops (Dec 31, 2008)

*Wed - Dec 31*

Rep Range

*Back + Bi's*

Weighted Chins (palms facing)
B.W. + 25 x 8
B.W. + 25 x 5
B.W. + 25 x 4 - B.W. x 3

Wide Grip Seated Row
115 x 12
130 x 10
130 x 8

DB Row
60 x 12 each
70 x 10 each
50 x 10 each - reaaal slow

DB Pullover
50 x 6 - 40 x 8 <<<50 was hurting shoulder
40 x 12

Alternating Curls
35 x 10 each
50 x 8 each
50 x 8 each

One Arm Preachers
30 x 8 each
20 x 10 each <<bi's pumped the fuck up 

Cable Curls
2 x 60 x 12

Overall: Nice workout. Bi's pumped like a motherfucker. Cable Curls really finished them off nicely. Dont get too drunk tonight! happy new year.

fuck, i forgot to do core work!!! DAMNIT!


----------



## deathbypoops (Jan 2, 2009)

*FRIDAY - Jan 2nd*

Rep Range

*Legs / Tri's*

Squats (warm up,: 135 x 10)
185 x 10
205 x 8
225 x 6

Hack Squat
140 x 12
140 x 8

Sinlge Leg Curl
1 x 50 x 15 each

Decline Skulls
60 x 10
60 x 8
70 x 6

Dips
140 x 15 (machine)
155 x 12 (machine)
B.W. x 10
(dip station was really crowded for some reason, and then the dip machine fukin broke on me lol!)

Pushdown on lat pulldown
3 x 15

then some core work.

OVERALL: ran to the bathroom after legs...really hot in the gym, i was fuckin dry heaving, and surprised i even made it through my tricep session.
Decline skull crushers felt weird.....all in all a good workout


----------



## soxmuscle (Jan 2, 2009)

Dry heaving after squatting isn't necessarily a bad thing.

Keep up the good work, big guy.


----------



## deathbypoops (Jan 3, 2009)

soxmuscle said:


> Dry heaving after squatting isn't necessarily a bad thing.
> 
> Keep up the good work, big guy.



lol i see it as a great thing, but i'd rather hawk up some chunks to get that feeling out of my stomach. i mean, i was doing pushdowns and i thought i was gonna throw up any second


----------



## deathbypoops (Jan 5, 2009)

*Mon. Jan 5*

Shock

*Chest / Shoulders*

s/s: Incline Fly w/ DB Flat Bench
25 x 10 - 55 x 10
25 x 10 - 55 x 8

s/s: B.W. Dipps w/ pushups
10 - 10
8 - 8

Dropset: Machine Incline
10
drop 4 pins; x 8
drop 4 pins; x 6

s/s: Side Laterals w/ Face pulls
25 - 15
12 - 15

s/s: Upright Row w/ DB Shurgs
70 x 10 - 60 x 10
70 x 8 - 60 x 10

Dropset Machine OH Press
10
drop 4 pins; 10
drop 4 pins; 8
drop 4 pims; 5

Overall: uuugggghh, does supersetting have any purpose besides a sick pump?? i dont see the point of it. i like it, but i dont see any beneficial factor to it. oh well. 3 more weeks of this p/rr/s stuff.


----------



## deathbypoops (Jan 7, 2009)

*Wed. Jan 7*

Shock

*Back + Bi's*

s/s: Pulldown w/ straight arm pulldown
10 - 10
10 - 10

s/s: Seated Row w/ Hammer Low Row
85 x 12 - 2 plates x 8 each side
100 x 10 - 2 plates x 6 each side
(back pumped )

Dropset: BB Row
135 x 10
drop; 115 x 8
drop; 95 x 10

s/s: Alternating Curls w/ hammers
40 x 10 each - 40 x 10 each
40 x 10 each - 40 x 6 each
cry: that was harder than i thoight)

s/s: Reverse Cable Curl w/ 20 sec. Negative Chinup
12 - 20 seconds
10 - 10 seconds...lame..

Dropset: Cable Curl
90 x 8
drop; 60 x 10
drop; 30 x 12

+then core work

Overall:Arms felt tight...sweating like crazy...nausea...all the good stuff...


----------



## lucifuge (Jan 7, 2009)

solid work bro.
sounds like you're loving the shock sessions!


----------



## deathbypoops (Jan 9, 2009)

*Friday - Jan 9*

Shock

*Legs / Tri's*

s/s: Leg Press w/ Squat
270 x 10 - 135 x 10
270 x 10 - 135 x 6

s/s: Single Leg Curl w/ Calf Raise 
2 x 12 each - 2 x 10

Dropset: Hack Squat
180 x 8
drop; 140 x 8
drop; 90 x 10
(rubber legs!)

s/s: Skull Crushers w/ Floor DB Extensions ("westside" style)
50 x 12 - 30 x fail
50 x 10 - 30 x 8

s/s: Pushdowns w/ Standing EZ Extensions
100 x 12  - 30 x 12
100 x 10 - 30 x 10

Dropset: CG Bench
135 x 10
drop; 115 x 10
drop; 95 x 10

Overall: Solid workout....tri's are looking HYOOOOOGE after session....legs feel like rubber...the goods....


----------



## deathbypoops (Jan 12, 2009)

*Mon. - Jan 12*

Power

*Chest / Shoulders*

Flat DB Bench - (WU 25 x 20)
85 x 7
90 x 5
90 x 3

Incline DB
65 x 6
75 x 6
75 x 5

Weighted Dips
B.W. + 30 x 6
B.W. + 30 x 6

Hang Clean & Press
125 x 6
125 x 4
125 x 3? or 4, i dont remember

Shrugs
(Barbell) 4 x 225 x 10
(Machine) 3 x 4 plates x 10

1 Arm Lateral
2 x 40 x 6

Overall: Shit man, I waited forever for the dip station..some dude was using the dip belt for probably like 10 sets and i just had enough so i took a 30 lb. dumbell and held it between my feet..i normally do this with like 10 - 25. lb dips, but the 30's and above are too wide to do that. The Cleans were really pissing me off...i loaded it with 135 for the first set, only got one, and there was no way i was even cleaning that again without breaking form..so like a smart feller, i lowered the weight...i really want to increase that lift as soon as im done with the p/rr/s routine, im starting up starting strength, to come back to the basics.


----------



## deathbypoops (Jan 14, 2009)

*Wed. Jan 14*

Power

*Back + Bi's*

Weighted Pullup
WU B.W. x 10
B.W. + 25 x 4
B.W. + 15 x 6
B.W. + 15 x 4 - B.W. x 2.....lame

Barbell Rows
175 x 6
180 x 4
185 x 5 <<PR

Seated Rows
145 x 8
175 x 6
175 x 5

Straight Bar Curls
70 x 10
80 x 6
90 x 5

Preachers
60 x 5
60 x 5 - 50 x 5

Hammers
50 x 8 each
60 x 8 each

+Core Work

Overall:Blaaaa, I went in hungry...that never ends well LoL...got a PR today, but i felt it was a weak workout, not pushing the weight i wanted to on preachers but who cares, its biceps...pullups felt hard as anything today.


----------



## deathbypoops (Jan 15, 2009)

*Thurs. Jan 15*

Power

*Legs / Tri's*

Squats
WU - 2 x bar x 5
WU - 2 x 135 x 5
Working:
240 x 6
245 x 4
250 x 4

Leg Press
4 plates x 10
6 plates x 8
8 plates x 4

Lying Leg Curl
140 x 10
160 x 6

CG Bench
185 x 4
185 x 4
185 x 7 <<<yeah, fuck those two shitty sets!

Skulls
80 x 4
70 x 8
80 x 5

DB Extensions
65 x 6
70 x 4
70 x 6

Hack Squat Calf Raise
2 x 180 x 8

Overall: Niiiccee workout. I pushed myself on cg bench last set...and on skulls last set...Had to workout today b/c tomorrow I cant.....


----------



## deathbypoops (Jan 19, 2009)

*MON Jan 19*

Rep Range

*Chest / Shoulders*

Incline Bench
wu - 1 x bar x 5
wu - 1 x 135 x 10
Working:
175 x 10
185 x 6
185 x 4

Hammer chest press
140 x 8
90 x 10
140 x 6 - 90 x 7
....fucked up set

Dips
B.W. x 10
B.W. x 8


Press (standing)
95 x 8
105 x 6
105 x 5
..first time doing standing presses (besides hang clean & presses)

Side Laterals
10 x 15
20 x 10
15 x 10

Face Pulls
2 x 15

Rest Pause Reverse-Pekc-Deck
total reps: 17

Overall: felt great


----------



## deathbypoops (Jan 20, 2009)

*Tues - Jan 20*

Rep range

*Back & Bi's*

Chins
B.w. x 12
B.W. + 20 x 8
B.W. + 20 x 2-  B.W. x 3
B>W. + 35 x 2 lol: just wanted to see if i could)

Wide Seated Rows
100 x 12
115 x 10
130 x 10

Db row
60 x 10 each
70 x 10 each

Rest Pause Pullover Machine
total reps: 20

DB curls
40 x 10 each
50 x 6 each
35 x 10 each

1 arm preachers
20 x 12 each
25 x 10 each
30 x 6 each

rope hammers
2 x 15

Overall: decided to go ultra slow on everything hehe...brutality ensued.....


----------



## deathbypoops (Jan 22, 2009)

*Thurs. Jan 22*

rep range

*Legs & Tri's*

Squat (w.u bar x 5. 135 x 10)
190 x 10
210 x 8
225 x 4 << didnt get enough air. so i racked it and was like 'fuck it' lolol

Hack squat
2 x 140 x 8

leg curl
1 x 45 x 15 each

decline skulls
60 x 10
70 x 8
70 x 5

Dips
B.W. x 12
...stopped b/c right hand started to be in serious pain.....

Pushdwon on lat pulldown
15
12
15

"DC" toe press
set of 6...yup, im a pussy.


----------



## Rubes11 (Jan 22, 2009)

nice job keep on working hard.


----------



## FishOrCutBait (Jan 22, 2009)

deathbypoops said:


> Power
> 185 x 5 <<PR



Nicely done man, very few people have a respectable bb row anymore.


----------

